# REMERON



## 23488 (Jun 2, 2005)

I AM TAKING REMERON AND IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING BUT I AM ALSO GAINING WEIGHT. WHAT CAUSES THE WEIGHT GAIN (HUNGER, SLOWED METABOLISM). I DIET AND EXERCISE REGULARLY BUT I STILL GAIN WEIGHT. WHAT CAN I DO TO LOSE WEIGHT BUT STILL TAKE THE REMERON??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of it can be increased appetite, or when you feel better emotionally you eat more (a lot of people restrict eating when anxious or depressed, although some people eat way more under the same emotional strain).Cut the portions of everything. I mean every single thing you eat and start exercising and that should go along way to reversing the weight gain.Basically that was my Dad's diet when his metabolism slowed with getting older. Just put about 2/3 of each item on his plate (or sometimes 1/2 so like one slice of toast for breakfast instead of the two he used to eat). With portion control he was able to stay trim all his life.K.


----------



## 18401 (Jun 7, 2005)

sorry to say it IS the remeron in and of itself. then, on top of that, it's remeron's antihistamine properties that also kick in the desire to binge, esp. on carbs & sweets. remeron is an excellent drug for ibs, anxiety, and some find it enough for depression. it's been claimed it's the opposite of most ads - at the higher doses of 45-60 mg, it supposedly stops or decreases the weight gain. i have not found that to be the case + at above 30 mg many users lose the anti-anxiety and good sleep help it provides. also high doses can cause anger to emerge. a real shame, as it's so calming to the GI tract -upper & lower.


----------

